# John Deere 260 and 265 Loaders



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Needing some help finding out if these two loaders can use the same frames. Buckets, forks, etc. have the same part numbers so those should work but need to know about the actual loader on the tractor. I can't find much info online but am fairly certain the 265 is heavier built.

Further complicating my findings are 265 utility vs row crop mounts and 260 rear vs mid mounts.

The most help would be finding a 265 loader (the one at Hardinsburg has been sold ).

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

260 & 265 share the same mounting frames. What model tractor are you wanting to mount a FEL on?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We have a 265 on a 2955 with cab. Just added a 2955 open station that want to put a loader on to be able to use the same attachments.

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

on those tractors emissions will not be an issue, but on those made from 2010-present, frame changes occurred to accommodate the emissions equipment. So one made for a similar sized machine, say the 5105M and the 5100M have different sized frames as they went to int tier 4 (or so says my JD salesman).


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

What we're looking to be able to do is use the 265 loader (that we already have) on the open station 2955 [better visibility for stacking hay, especially in the barn]. We want the 265 to be able to be used on either the cab or open station tractor. If the 260 loader frames will support the 265 loader we could put those frames on the open station and use either loader on either tractor (if we could find a 260 loader). The 18 bale heavy duty grapple has all the hoses hooked up to the 265 loader and don't want to have to switch that set up and don't know if a 260 would support that weight.

As always, we want something older and hard to find.

Shelia


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

RockyHill said:


> We have a 265 on a 2955 with cab. Just added a 2955 open station that want to put a loader on to be able to use the same attachments.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shelia


Be sure to get mounting brackets that attach from frt or side of engine to under the rear axle housings


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

John Deere parts shows two rear axle mounting frames for the 260 with a serial number break. The older one has a piece that also runs to the front. Would we be OK with the version that runs from back axle; attaches at the side of the engine; then the piece that goes on to possibly the weight block?

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes the brackets you refer to are correct for a 2955. One needs to read footnotes to determine which brackets fit which model tractors. Below is some footnotes from 260


----------

